# Onsrud blades and router bits on ebay at clearance prices



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

I just bought 2 Onsrud 10 inch blades on eBay for my table saw. These are German made industrial blades. Usually in the $85 to $100+ price range. LOTS of variety as far as grinds available. ATB, ATB/R, Hi-ATB, TCG, glue line rip and .... 

well I picked up 2 blades for $42 TOTAL. Free shipping in the US. 

I've used these at a friend's shop. I'd rate them as better than a Diablo and pretty close if not equal to Freud Fusion. Yeah... they're that good. For the price of getting a blade sharpened you get a new blade. 

Anyways.... just thought I'd mention it.

Look at this for comparison pricing:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...s=aps&field-keywords=onsrud+saw+blade&x=0&y=0

I got that blade for $20.50 with free shipping and a 50 tooth ATB+R combination blade for $21.50. These are legit. Dive in!


----------



## jaydubya (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/32776-onsrud-saw-blades-ebay.html


----------

